# 92fs m9a1 compact inox



## Mczerny (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm buying a Beretta 92fs m9a1 compact inox and I want to upgrade the trigger actions right away. Is the trigger assembly the same in the full size as the compact is. I want to buy the steel trigger and the trigger conversion unit instead of the trigger spring. But the listing from Wilson Combat and suppliers it doesn't say it's for the compacts. I'm pretty sure the hammer spring must say it's for the compact because of the lenght of the grip. So those are the 3 things I want to change out. Any input or advices? This is my first Beretta but I do own plenty handguns of many makers!


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

Actually all the parts you are asking about are compatible with any size of the Beretta 92 pistol as I have done them already on my compact and full size model 92's (I have about 8 of them). In fact the hammer spring is the same between the full size grip and the compact one as the lanyard plug that holds it in is a different size from the one in the full size grip so that is the only difference between them. Now things like the removable grips and the recoil spring are different between the full size and the compact version of the pistol.


----------

